# help, cotton mouth treatments



## bigL35 (Apr 28, 2010)

My female has white stuff on her mouth and it seems to be getting worse fast, other then aquarium salt and change the water what else can I


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That is the best first treatment IMO/E, QT and 100% daily water changes with aquarium salt 1tsp/gal for 10 days, if it doesn't respond to treatment within 4-5 day increase salt to 2tsp/gal, I use up to 3tsp/gal depending on what I am treating and I rarely use it for mare than 10 days.

(I add native oak leaves or IAL to my pre-mixed salt water and I also feed fresh crushed garlic in my homemade food, all of which have antibacterial/fungal properties to a degree.)

I like to pr-mix my salt in a 1gal jug, make it easier to give correct dosage and to make 100% daily water changes


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds like it could be fungal. If better water and salt don't help, you may want to try an antifungal treatment.


----------



## bigL35 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, ill do what I can, she seems to be getting worse though :s


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

cotton wool disease; its a *bacterial infection NOT fungal*. also, its *GRAM-NEGATIVE* so you will need strong treatment *ASAP* that treats gram neg bugs. AQ does nothing in this case. from own experience this is the most vicious disease. it starts inside the mouth and eats its way out. in advanced cases the fish cant eat or breath and dies extremely fast. also its *HIGHLY contageous*. you will need to disinfect everything the fish came in contact with plus a full water change if she was in a sorority and id add the treatment to them too.
i lost my fish within 20hours of catching this.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

QT her and begin treating her with a combination of maracyn 1 and 2. IF you can't get a hold of those do a treatment round with Quick Cure, believe it or not that stuff is amazing!


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Awful quick to jump to a definitive columnaris diagnosis, there...aren't we? Yes, it's good to consider that as a possibility, but I wouldn't jump to ignoring the symptoms of a possible fungal infection.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

It could be fungal or bacterial. They can look very similar, a picture would really help. Regardless I would do a water change and begin treating with salt and quick cure


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

my fish has cotton mouth too and i have no idea what to do!! There are NOOO good petstores with good fish things i can go to and the nearest petsmart is an hour and a half maybe 2 hours away!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This is a 4 month old thread. Try posting in the diseases and emergencies section of the forum.


----------

